# Fall semester grades



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Psychology: A
Philosophy of Human Nature: A
Non-Fiction Prose: -A
Electronic Media Production: A

GPA : 3.925


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

good job you guys. i wish my grades were that good

philosophy A
world religion A
history A-
physics A-
o. chem lab B+
o. chem D


----------



## el omen (Dec 16, 2005)

congrats you miserable introverts :lol 

polisci 201: B
econ 201: B+
Art History 101: D :fall 
spanish 101: A

whyme:

i HATED chemistry, had it last year, but i switched majors from engineering to something in the social sciences, math/chem/science stuff kills. im now a poliitical science/communications major (no, i don't have stage fright for the most part, just personal relations avoidance/anxiety)


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Jeez, I'm still writing exams. However, I went into the finals with about a 91% average.


----------



## in_my_prison (Mar 14, 2005)

Industrial machine wiring standards - A
Electrical machinery - A
Digital electronics - A


----------



## LM83 (Oct 19, 2005)

Parent Ed: A
Infant/Child development: A
Program Admin: B (the professor was evil)
Family Life in the Community: A
Intro Research Methods: A

This was my last semester!


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

Drawing I- A

Graphic Design II- A

Anthropology- A

opcorn


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Reading French: A
History of Christianity: A
Women in India and China: A
Tudor England: A- (From a prof who doesn't give A's because she believes that A means "perfect" and no one is perfect. A- is the highest.)

Best of all, I'm still alive! 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## cube (Jul 8, 2004)

Intro to Computers: A
General Sociology: A
Writing I: A
College Algebra: B


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Psych33: personal growth and adjustment-A
Art17: intro to drawing-B
Geology10: enviornmental geology-A
Math120: intermediate algebra-A


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow ytall did great. 

Programming: B 89.4% ahhhhh!!!
Anthro: teacher is late turning in grades but either A or B

Much better than my straight D's last semester.


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

Macro B
Micro A-


----------



## opivy22 (Mar 1, 2005)

English Comp I: A
Intermediate Algebra II: W - going for round 3 with this class in the spring :|


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I didn't ask for my final grades in my classes. I have to wait January 10. Eh. Yuck. Anyway, you guys seem like you're doing extremely well in your classes. Good job.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Spanish 1: A
Honors Metaphysics: A
Honors Scientific Inquiry: A
Education Fieldwork and Observation: A
World Religions: A- (and he's a PRIEST, for crying out loud! )

Semester GPA: 3.94
Cumulative GPA: 3.96

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

U.S. Latino/Hispanic Literature- A 
Photography- A
Business Computer Systems- B
Intro to Biology- B

Good Job Everyone!!


----------



## brygb217 (Dec 3, 2003)

Does anyone know wtf "E" stands for? I know it's bad/incomplete, by why E?


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2003)

History: A
Philosophy: A
English: A
Anthropology: A-

3.92 GPA, Dean's List


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Integrated Applications - A
Business Law I - B
Supervision - I
Logic & Flowcharting - W

The Incomplete in Supervision will, I believe, turn into a B+ or A- sometime in the next couple weeks. *sigh* :fall


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

brygb217 said:


> Does anyone know wtf "E" stands for? I know it's bad/incomplete, by why E?


At both schools I went to in Michigan "E" was the equivalent of what "F" means in Ohio schools. "F" is for failing, but in Mich, it just went "A, B, C, D, E" instead of skipping a letter... I think it was like that in high school too.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## brygb217 (Dec 3, 2003)

Hypatia said:


> brygb217 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know wtf "E" stands for? I know it's bad/incomplete, by why E?
> ...


 Thanks! But, hmm. Well then, "F" my history professor. I should be more upset about this, but I just don't care?


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

brygb217 said:


> Hypatia said:
> 
> 
> > brygb217 said:
> ...


You mean 'E' your history professor :lol


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

It could be different at your school. :stu 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

The City in American Literature and Culture - A-

Adolescent in Literature - B+

Nature of Environmental Problems - P

w00t!


----------



## brygb217 (Dec 3, 2003)

kikachuck said:


> brygb217 said:
> 
> 
> > Hypatia said:
> ...


  Other than that E, I got all Bs. Which, I'm happy about, because all I care is passing and nothing about GPAs or whatever- I just want to get the hell out of college, with a diploma, as soon as I can.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Whew! Finally got all of them:


Physics lab.........................92
Molecular Biotechnology.......97
Bioinformatics.....................93
Biology of Aging..................88
Archeaology.......................91
History of Optometry...........80

Overall term average was exactly 90%, since the lab only counts as a half a course.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Personality- D (why does my freaking grade in this class depend on talking about myself?)

Communication - C 
(it seemed like a miracle when the annoying,strict teacher was replaced by a nicer one at the middle of the semester.I guess that helped me get that grade)

English poetry (or something) -W

Poltical Science- B+


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Chemistry-A+
Chem Lab-A
Algebra-B
Intermidiate Weight Training/Cardio- A
Advanced Weight Training/Cardio- A

I just needed the last two to be a full time student.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

You're a genius ducky. No other way to explain it :nw :nw


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

How do you people get such good grades? I finally got mine. It only took forever.
Social Psychology-C(I'm disappointed about this one. However, the teacher was too picky on the essays. I really loved the class though.)
Interpersonal Communication-B
History of Medieval Renaissance Europe-B
History of Rock-B


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

kikachuck said:


> You're a genius ducky. No other way to explain it :nw :nw


lol wtf???...This coming from a guy with a 4.5 GPA who takes classes like calc 10 just to tune up, hmmm... :b


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Calc 10... right :lol


----------

